# Fly Tying Festival featuring Tim Borski - 2/5/2011



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Ladies and gentlemen, Texas FlyFishers would like to invite you to attend the 19th Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival, to be held at Bethany Christian Church, located at 3223 Westheimer on February 5 , 2011. The doors will open at 9:00 am the event will run until 4:00 pm. Admission is $10.00 for Adults, $5.00 for Students (with valid I.D.) and Seniors (62+) and, $15.00 for Families. Children under 12 get it for Free.

_*This featured guest is Tim Borski. *_

We anticipate having in excess of 50 tiers from Texas, Louisiana, Oklahoma, Kansas , Arkansas, and New Mexico present, tying every type of fly imaginable. This is your opportunity to come watch, and question the masters of the art. There will be six one-hour special presentations and, weather allowing, a casting area will be set up in the church parking lot.

If you are interested in tying, please e-mail you name, contact information and if you would like to tie half day (morning or afternoon) or all day to [email protected].

I hope to see you there.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*19th Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival*​*Hosted by the Texas FlyFishers*​*Fly tying for everyone&#8230;expert, novice or the beginner*​*Everyone mark your calendar for Saturday, February 5th, 2011 and plan to attend the Texas FlyFishers 19th Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival. Enjoy a unique opportunity to sit beside and learn from some of the best tiers in the nation. Bring along your family and introduce them to the lifelong, fulfilling pastime of fly fishing and fly tying. *
*2011 Special Guest*​*Tim Borski*​*Creator of the Chernobyl Crab, the Craft Fur Shrimp and *​*many other productive patterns *​ 
*Also Featuring 50+ tiers from Texas and surrounding states*​ 
*• Simultaneous fly tying demonstrations through out the day. Learn how to tie that special salt, warm or cold water pattern from the expert tiers on hand *
*• Six - 1 Hour Programs with closed circuit video for viewing tying skills up close*
*• Beginners Tying Table - Haven't tied a fly before? Well, here's your chance *
*• The "Iron Fly" Tyer Competition - Contestants have 15 minutes to complete their entries, with the two top tiers advancing to the final round and tying for the championship*
*• Casting Pond - If you've never done so, here is your chance to try your hand at fly casting*
*• Vendor Booths - With the latest in products and material and more!*
*When: Saturday, February 5th, 2011 from 8:30 am - 4:30 pm*
*Where: Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd, Houston, TX, between Buffalo Speedway and Kirby Drive *
*Cost: Adults - $10.00, Family - $14.00, Seniors (62 and over) - $8.00, Under 18 - $5.00, Drawing - $5.00 each, 3 for $10.00 and 10 for $20.00*
*Meals: The church kitchen will be serving a great spaghetti lunch, complete with salad, bread, dessert and iced tea for $9.00 per plate*
*Directions: Traveling South on the Southwest Freeway / US 59 - Exit Kirby Drive and Go North appx 7/10th mile to Westheimer Rd. Turn Left and go appx. 3/10 mile until you see the Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd, on your Left.*
* Traveling North on the Southwest Freeway / US 59 - Exit Bufflao Speedway and Go North appx 8/10th mile to Westheimer Rd. Turn Right and go appx. 3/10th mile until you see the Bethany Christian Church, 3223 Westheimer Rd, on your Right.*


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Looking forward to it Chris! See you Saturday


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

*For those of you that are wondering, The 19th Annual Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival is still on for Saturday. So, come on out and be a part of this fun event. I hope to see you there. *


----------



## Tarponman (Oct 11, 2009)

*Missed Borski*

Chris, 
I missed that meeting. When is the next one? And are you the Chris that knows Capt. Chris Phillips? And did I meet you at FTU?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I probably was the same. Our next Fly Tying Festival will be February 4th, 2012 and our featured guest will be Lefty Kreh. 

The weather kept the flights on the ground and we couldn't get Tim Borski in for this event so, we' going to try and re-schedule him and put something together later in the year, when the weather is more reliable. We'll be sure to post it. 

In the mean time, the Texas FlyFishers have thier monthly meetings the last Tuesday of each month at the Bayland Community Center on Bissonnet. Festivities begin around 6:30 pm.


----------



## Tarponman (Oct 11, 2009)

I will try to be there, Chris. You ain't gonna believe this but my wife was diagnosed with cancer, also. Lately I've been fightin' the biggest battle of my life. The good Lord didn't put a tarpon within castin' distance this time, just a mean great big ole nasty shark! Keep me posted.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. I'll keep her in my prayers.


----------

